# Waiter prevents rape attempt



## KenpoTex (Feb 22, 2008)

While this incident did not require the use of any physical force, this guy gets a big thumbs-up from me for being observant and doing the right thing in a situation where some might have just said "it's none of my business."

http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=50434


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow. Good for him! I think he has a point about raising awareness. It would be nice if bartender's and waiters/waitresses were taught to keep an eye out for such things. I'm glad the guy got caught.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 22, 2008)

"I'm just a guy who saw something, and did what was right....nothing heroic"

The only thing said that I disagree with.  

Sir, THAT is the definition of a hero.  Well done!   :asian:


----------



## searcher (Feb 22, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> "I'm just a guy who saw something, and did what was right....nothing heroic"
> 
> The only thing said that I disagree with.
> 
> Sir, THAT is the definition of a hero. Well done! :asian:


 

Well said, well said!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes he is a hero! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Not only did he do the right thing but he *spotted it*!  Then he acted upon it!  Good job!


----------



## Sanchin-J (Feb 22, 2008)

:asian: Props to this waiter, he did the right thing and quite possibly saved that woman's life.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 22, 2008)

HOOah!!!!


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 22, 2008)

its good to see normal people going above the normal reactions. I am glad it all ended well.


----------



## Fabio (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done! It's great to see that there are still people out there willing to take action when they see the opportunity to help other people. 

Kudos to that waiter! We need more people like that in the world.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 22, 2008)

I quite agree with everyone (unsurprisingly).  

The waiter did a good deed indeed and in a better, quieter, way than I would've done.  Id've asked the chap what he was up to which would probably have caused a scene and meant he'd've had the opportunity to leave before I thought of getting the police involved.

Good morals and quick thinking - nice combo.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent work indeed. 
Ticks me off that this jerkoid (the customer ok?) was doing this and was one of those people who meet people off of internet dating sites... because it makes the rest look bad and therefore harder to trust. Way to go fella! Hope your cell mate is a big guy named Mongo!


----------



## grydth (Feb 22, 2008)

"Hero" isn't the right word. It is so overused in any event as to be just another 4 letter word.

A signally rare trait in the modern era was what saved this woman. That man who prevented this attack had to: CARE.

These days, so few do.


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad to see that there are still people that don't move through the world with blinders on..Bravo..Well Done..



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Wow. Good for him! I think he has a point about raising awareness. It would be nice if bartender's and waiters/waitresses were taught to keep an eye out for such things. I'm glad the guy got caught.


 
Amen Jade..


----------



## Guardian (Feb 23, 2008)

*Good man and good job.  I hope they put that SOB away for a good while and he meets Big Bubba while he's in, he'll think date rape.*


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 23, 2008)

My guess is he won't be a waiter for long.  Great head on his shoulders.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 23, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> My guess is he won't be a waiter for long.  Great head on his shoulders.



I used to wait tables... look at what happened to me. :uhyeah:


----------



## MJS (Feb 23, 2008)

2 thumbs up for a great job!!!  Its sad that you can't even go out to have a good time, without someone looking to cause trouble.


----------



## chinto (Feb 24, 2008)

yep !! good job he did...  and sounds like he is not getting sued either!!  depending on where you live that is unfortunately all to possible...  but  koodoes from me for acting, and I hope he benefits from it, as after all he did go that extra mile to do a good deed!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2008)

chinto said:


> yep !! good job he did...  and sounds like he is not getting sued either!!  depending on where you live that is unfortunately all to possible...  but  koodoes from me for acting, and I hope he benefits from it, as after all he did go that extra mile to do a good deed!


Well he could've gotten sued if he was badly mistaken or thought that he saw the man mickey the girl's drink and the police test found out there was nothing... but since the man was arrested and is in deep trouble it'd be pretty stupid for him to try to sue the waiter for wrongfully accusing him of trying to be a sleazebag. 
He did the smart thing and managed to keep the drink so that it could be tested for drugs which lead to him helping the woman.


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well he could've gotten sued if he was badly mistaken or thought that he saw the man mickey the girl's drink and the police test found out there was nothing... but since the man was arrested and is in deep trouble it'd be pretty stupid for him to try to sue the waiter for wrongfully accusing him of trying to be a sleazebag.
> He did the smart thing and managed to keep the drink so that it could be tested for drugs which lead to him helping the woman.




ya that was very very smart of him indeed.... in my town there is a story of a woman who was at a local bar who had all the symptoms of mickey fin (chloral hydrate) by the sound of it.... the drink was consumed .. and her girl friend who was with her and did not get a mickey it seems got her out of there and home... so I guess the old saw is true.. know your bar keep or watch them like a hawk... its not only in the old west ports like the Gold Coast (San Francisco California port ) and Portland  Oregon's ports  when they  were  shanghaiing  sailors that  Mickey  fins get used.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 25, 2008)

And a word of wisdom for women...do NOT leave your drink unattended! Harder to do in a restaurant setting than a bar, but precautions must be taken. Either finish your drink before leaving for the restroom, or order a new one when you get back. This sort of thing is becoming far too common, no one thinks it will happen to them, until it does, and then it's too late.


----------



## grydth (Feb 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> And a word of wisdom for women...do NOT leave your drink unattended! Harder to do in a restaurant setting than a bar, but precautions must be taken. Either finish your drink before leaving for the restroom, or order a new one when you get back. This sort of thing is becoming far too common, no one thinks it will happen to them, until it does, and then it's too late.



That's good advice for both genders, actually. Women have pulled this stunt for years, too, their motive usually being robbery. Remember Ricky Martin's breakout hit, :a Vida Loca? The song referenced it. 

Another variant is giving someone who's good for only one drink a "triple". Killers and rapists have been known to do that as well.

Its sound advice that neither gender should get too drunk in strange surroundings, let somebody strange fix the drinks or leave any drink unattended.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> And a word of wisdom for women...do NOT leave your drink unattended! Harder to do in a restaurant setting than a bar, but precautions must be taken. Either finish your drink before leaving for the restroom, or order a new one when you get back. This sort of thing is becoming far too common, no one thinks it will happen to them, until it does, and then it's too late.


 


grydth said:


> That's good advice for both genders, actually. Women have pulled this stunt for years, too, their motive usually being robbery. Remember Ricky Martin's breakout hit, :a Vida Loca? The song referenced it.
> 
> Another variant is giving someone who's good for only one drink a "triple". Killers and rapists have been known to do that as well.
> 
> Its sound advice that neither gender should get too drunk in strange surroundings, let somebody strange fix the drinks or leave any drink unattended.


 
Definately good advice.  I think it is also prudent when first meeting someone that when you go out on a date you double date or just go out with some friends.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> And a word of wisdom for women...do NOT leave your drink unattended! Harder to do in a restaurant setting than a bar, but precautions must be taken. Either finish your drink before leaving for the restroom, or order a new one when you get back. This sort of thing is becoming far too common, no one thinks it will happen to them, until it does, and then it's too late.


 
That is sound advise


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 25, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Definately good advice.  I think it is also prudent when first meeting someone that when you go out on a date you double date or just go out with some friends.


 Yeah that too... because if the guy/girl is _really_ interested in you then they're going to want to meet the people _you_ hang out with, to find more compatibility factors. The one who wants to just "spend some time alone" usually either wants to get in your pants or has other nefarious intentions for you.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 25, 2008)

I was multi-quoting a couple comments here to echo and cheer on and the list kept growing, and ... well, you get the idea.

Nicely done by the waiter, and yes it would be nice if all wait staff would care to take notice and action such as this.


----------

